

Show HN: ExactImage's Barcode Scanner ported to JS - manuels__
http://manuels.github.com/unix-toolbox.js-exact-image/demo/

======
manuels__
Tobias Schneider's barcode scanner [1] is a great example for a simple bar
code scanner (<100 lines) However, it turned out to be not very accurate in a
lot of cases. That's why I ported ExactImage's [2] bardecode [3] to javascript
using emscripten [4].

I hope you like it.

[1] <https://gist.github.com/tobeytailor/421369> [2]
[http://www.exactcode.com/site/open_source/exactimage/bardeco...](http://www.exactcode.com/site/open_source/exactimage/bardecode/)
[3]
[http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/bardecode.1.h...](http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/bardecode.1.html)
[4] <http://emscripten.org/>

~~~
maceo
Love the idea, but can't get it to work using images taken from my phone, even
when I make sure they are in perfect focus.

